
What's your opinion about re-starting an old community? - sirolf
https://omgboards.com
======
sirolf
I am curious to hear the opinion of HN members about the idea of picking up an
old community from back in the day and boosting some life into it.

Personally for nostalgia reasons I think it is already worth it. But I can
imagine some negativity may come from it as well.

Does anybody have any experience doing this? How did it go? Or maybe you
considered it but decided against it?

Anyway, I just wanted to have a little discussion about this with hopefully
likeminded people that understand what it means to run a site. To shut it
down, and perhaps think about re-starting it.

We've recently done it, and I've had nothing but mixed feelings about it. But
the nostalgia was almost worth it.

